# Our rabbit has passed away :(



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Our lionhead female passed away in my arms 20mins ago  :cryin:

We'd noticed that her fur was thining and she wasn't eating as much, but the vets couldn't find anything wrong and they said that she was probably just reaching the end of her life 

She was a rescue case and was already nearly 4 years old when we got her. she's died at the age of 6 1/2 years old :cryin:

R.I.P Socks, we love you so much


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry for your lose 

R.i.p socks


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

Really sorry for your loss! Big hugs!!!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh 
I'm so sorry
well At least she had a happy life when she came to you!!
And always remeber... She is in a better place
R.I.P Socks


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

oh sorry about your bunny.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

oh no
#i am so so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

RIP Socks. >>>>>>>>>>>>HUGS<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

R.I.P Socks


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

nooooo poor you...hope you are okay  so sad  xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

we've burried her in her favourite spot in the garden. Now we have an empty rabbit hutch in the garden which is really upsetting


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So sorry Marcia  xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss  rest well Socks.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Marcia im so sorry for your loss xx

RIP Sock xxx


----------

